# guide bearing



## Bruce Taylor (Nov 14, 2008)

I am attempting to learn to produce dovetail joints. Am using a 1/2" dovetail bit with 1/4" shank. The template I am using has 1/2" guide slots. I am thinking I would like to use a 1/2" O.D. bearing (or slightly smaller) for a guide. Would need to attach the bearing to the shank, probably with a set screw. Does such a critter exist? If so, can anyone tell me how to find an inexpensive bearing?

[email protected]


----------

